# What transmission?



## Tracto-man (May 31, 2017)

Hey y'all! 

Getting back at the 1973 GTO. Bit of history, when I bought it the PO said he didn't remember what kind of tranny itnis but its not original, I'm assuming a 350 auto tranny but I don't know. He said it would probably need at least new seals. We put 3 quarts of atf in and got it driving, but the car bogs out when put in drive or reverse, and randomly will go or will not go. 3 days later i have a lovely red pool under the car. So...

Does it sound like the tranny is toast? Worth messing with? I love to mess with old stuff but have yet to do any tranny work on anything so totally clueless here.

I'm considering buying a turbo 400 tranny off craigslist for it for $200-400. Would that work with the non original Pontiac 350 motor that's in the car? Or is that a totally crazy idea?

Need to save up some for project funds and those will be limited so trying to keep it as cheap as possible.

Any info, thoughts and opinions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Pretty sure that the TH400 was the only auto trans available in a '73 GTO.

"...I'm considering buying a turbo 400 tranny off craigslist for it for $200-400. Would that work with the non original Pontiac 350 motor that's in the car? Or is that a totally crazy idea?..."

If you get a good one, it should work. But you need one for a Pontiac, Olds, or Buick. If you buy a Chevy TH400, you'll need an adapter plate, in order to bolt it up to the Pontiac 350 engine. 

Also need a short tail version. Lots of big cars used a long tail TH400. A long tail would require the crossmember to be farther back, and a shorter driveshaft. 

Also, the fluid might be leaking from the front seal, rear seal, dipstick tube seal, or pan gasket.


----------



## Tracto-man (May 31, 2017)

Thank you! That's what I needed to know! Noe to find a tranny...


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Tracto-man said:


> Thank you! That's what I needed to know! Noe to find a tranny...[/QUOTE
> 
> Where do you live?


----------



## Tracto-man (May 31, 2017)

Mid MI, half hour south of Lansing


----------

